# new trigger pull



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone heared of ghostinc. I just ordered a new tigger action system for my g21c. It will give it a 3.5 pull and since it's a 45 I have to swap out the fireing pin spring. I'll let you know how it turns out. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe I have heard of the ghost connector. I've just never tried messing w/ the a Glock's trigger pull before..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Everything I've heard has been very positive. Lemme' know what you think after you get it in and use it a little.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How did this come out?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Everything I've heard has been very positive. Lemme' know what you think after you get it in and use it a little.


I really want to know and if it's 1/2 as good as I've heard, I'll get one for my G20.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, MY G34 has a stock lighter pull already - so, I am satisfied w/ it. I doubt I would mess w/ mine. Just curious how it turned out...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Still waitin'.........................


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Anyone heared of ghostinc. I just ordered a new tigger action system for my g21c. It will give it a 3.5 pull and since it's a 45 I have to swap out the fireing pin spring. I'll let you know how it turns out. :lol:


Well, how does it work?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Got the wrong one and I'm waiting until I move to have it replaced. I want the drop in one and the one I got takes a pro to install. I shot a g17 that had been adjusted to a 3lb pull and loved it. I may have to have my carry gun worked on.


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

I have put the Glock 3.5# connector in both my 26 and 32. It really makes a difference on the ease of the trigger. So much so, that you really have to be conscious of trigger control.

In addition, the .25 cent trigger job helps as well.


----------

